# Hello and thanks for the help



## TXmovingman (Mar 13, 2008)

Ok can someone help me with this one please?

Thanks TxMoveman


__
https://flic.kr/p/2467646785


----------



## ford (Oct 10, 2006)

looks like a jewel cichlid


----------



## TXmovingman (Mar 13, 2008)

Ok thats what I thought. I purchased another jewel which was orange in color and looked the same shape and size as this one. Rearranged my tank and added the colorful jewel with him, he immediately turned red and everything seemed to be going ok then I noticed after about a day and a half I noticed him chasing the new one around the tank and both were a bright red. The next morning when I turned on the light in the tank the new jewel was dead and this one was back to his silver color. So does anyone know why the color changes? and how can I add more fish to this tank. He was not sold to me as a jewel and has killed everything in the tank except 2 barbs. I think he is a pretty fish, he has iridescent spots on him and would like to add some more cichlids in with him even if it is other Jewels. Can anyone tell me how to accomplish this. I have a 30 gallon tank so I cannot add too many more. I am really puzzeled by the color change.

Thank for the identification. Does anyone have any advide to help me get more fish in my tank or am I stuck with 3 fish in a 30 gallon tank?


----------



## bernie comeau (Feb 19, 2007)

Same species, same sex are often not very compatible. Sometimes as well, it takes some time for opposite sex to get a long well, as one might be ready to breed and the other not. With out any other cichlids to direct it's aggression towards, all of its aggression is directed towards the one cichlid.
Introduction can be accomplished by temporarily removing the fish for a couple hours ( such as placing your jewel in a 5 gallon pail with a towel over it to prevent it from jumping out). Then re-arrange the decor completely and introduce 5-6 tankmates at once before putting your jewel back in, after a few hours, once the new fish have somewhat settled in. I would suggest choosing 3 smaller cichlids as tankmates, from the following: 1 kribensis, 1 female convict OR 1 firemouth, 1 blue acara, 1 blockhead cichlid, 1 festivum.Choose 2-3 non- cichlids: 1 blue gourami, 1 CAE and/or BN pleco, maybe 1-2 zebra or giant danios. If any fish should get picked on excessively over time, removed it and return it to the LFS.

Another option, if you are wanting to breed jewels, is to purchase another 3 -5 jewels, of course introduce tthem before using the same method. Once a pair forms, remove the extras and return to the LFS.


----------

